# Morning walk



## Capt Lightning (Aug 17, 2016)

Just back from one of my favourite local walks..   Here are a couple of photos taken along the way.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 17, 2016)

Gorgeous, Capt!  Lovely here today as well.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 17, 2016)

Capt, those are stunning! That's where you live and what you get to see every day? Lucky, lucky you.  Walking must be such a pleasure there. I live in a lobster fishing town and there's fierce pride in the fishing industry here. Do you have commercial fishing in your town? It looks like there might be some working boats in your marina.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 17, 2016)

I live a few miles away from where I took these photos in a small village surrounded by farms - mainly barley & wheat with some livestock.



This is a typical view at this time of year , 100 yards from my house.



There is a lot of lobster, crab and langoustine fishing round here.  Much of this is from the smaller harbours that can't accomodate the larger fishing boats.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 17, 2016)

To live with such natural beauty and to see so far to the horizon, I'm glad you have a camera!

I have such an affection for fishing boats, and boatbuilding is a good small industry here. We mostly have boats this size in the fleet from the mainland and from the islands, and most fish as a team of captain and sternman (or woman). We have quite a few father-daughter fishing teams. We also have many lobster boat races throughout the same in different coastal towns, which are quite fun to watch.

Interesting to see how this one is rigged. Thanks Capt and I hope you'll post more and often.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2016)

Beautiful scenery and photos Capt!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great shots Capt. Looks like a beautiful place to live.


----------



## Carla (Aug 17, 2016)

What a beautiful view! I can imagine how pleasant it must be to walk there.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Capt.  So many beautiful places to walk.  Lucky you.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 17, 2016)

Cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. It looks like you have a little bit of everything to enjoy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing


----------

